# Santa Cruz Jackal - Build Advice



## Master P (May 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am going to build up a Jackal for my son for his birthday and wanted to see if any advice on a good (but not break the bank) spec list and which aspects I should invest more into.

I know the parts I would get for a MTB, but for DJ I have not a clue !! Hope or Chris King headset , carbon bars or alloy ? 

He like everything Hope and his Santa Cruz Chameloen is pretty well spaced - but need to take a slightly more conservative approach this time.

As you can see I am a complete noob for anything relating to DJ so appreciate any advice and pics of any recent builds 

Thanks


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

There are two main issues/problems some people run into with DJ builds:

1) Chainring/sprocket clearance is often designed for small sprockets like 28t or less, 30t is sometimes okay, 32t often barely fits if at all.
If you're running 28t or so up front, then you'll want 12t or 13t in the back.

2) BMX cranks with a typical 5.75" spindle can sometimes not be set wide enough for the crank arms to clear the chainstays. The chainstays tend to be set wider on MTB than BMX because MTB has a 135mm rear hub spacing, while BMX has 110mm spacing. Some BMX cranks, like Profile, offer a 6 inch spindle option. DEITY also has a bmx-style DJ crankset with a 6 inch spindle.

1. Manitou Circus Expert 100mm (26" wheel) on sale on Chain Reaction

2. Azonic Outlaw with singlespeed rear and 20mm thru-axle front, are pretty reasonably priced.

3. Crankset will depend on a few things.... The Santa Cruz website fails to state what bottom bracket shell is on the Jackal. Pretty lame, Santa Cruz! It just says "Standard"
https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/jackal

Black Market Mob with 73mm threaded euro bb shell; width of chainstay spacing means a 6 inch crank spindle is required. Most BMX cranks have 5.5" or 5.75". Profile BMX cranks have a 6" spindle option.









Liquid Feedback 24" BMX has narrower chainstay width:


----------



## Jakeg1999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Any updates on your build? I too am considering building one, and have a few questions.


----------

